# Painting a 6-panel door



## ProWallGuy

We discussed painting doors back in this thread, and I mentioned I might take of video of myself doing the same. I had the chance to do it today. It was a pure white going over a bone white. First coat, and the door had been pulled, all hardware removed, sanded and tacked before I turned on the cam. I painted it at average speed, and usual technique. I did it faster than I thought I could. So, here you go, be gentle.

(Crank up the volume to enjoy my daily soundtrack!)


----------



## Rich

nothing much to say
average gets you paid...I'm sure you do it faster when you need to

so yeah, like, nice door and stuff


----------



## LouisZerr

PWG...

Sweet! I love paint ****. But we all want to know what product, brush and roller cover you used.


Austin


----------



## jackrabbit5

7 minutes, not bad. I have a few questions.

Latex or oil?

If latex, do you have any problems where you get on the rails and stiles not looking quite right because the paint was setting up too fast?

Looked like a 4" roller but couldn't tell if it was a hotdog or reg. size one?

What nap?

I've never tried painting a 6 panel with a roller before, maybe it's time to rethink that.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Brush was a 3" Wooster Pro Badger.
Roller was a cheapo 4" cage, with a Pro Roller 1/4" nap.
Paint was supplied by the contractor, Brod Dugan Penthouse 100% Acrylic Semi-gloss. Brod Dugan is/was a local brand bought out by, guess..........SW.
Tunes courtesy of Anthrax and Black Sabbath. :walkman:


----------



## painttofish

Ahh, a lefty. I'd guess oil since you didn't go back to the top right after finishing the panels? Now i'm just getting picky. It's a seven minute six panel door!


----------



## Rich

Using a roller really is for application purposes. It's amazing how much time you can cut by rolling and back brushing like that compared to only brushing. Time to cut those production times Stacy :thumbup:


----------



## ProWallGuy

jackrabbit5 said:


> 7 minutes, not bad. I have a few questions.


I know, I kinda impressed myself. Like I said, I just did it at an average, comfortable speed.


jackrabbit5 said:


> If latex, do you have any problems where you get on the rails and stiles not looking quite right because the paint was setting up too fast?


YES! My trim paint of choice for years was BM AquaGlo latex formula. I ran out of my stock of that, and recently picked up a couple gallons of the AquaGlo acrylic formula. It literally kicked my a55. I couldn't paint it fast enough, and it drug everywhere. I thought I might have got a bad batch, so I bought more from a different store. Same thing. I did something I NEVER do, and added some Floetrol. Still gummed up too fast. I'm still struggling to get the hang of it. The new acrylic formulas have really made me rethink my skills. 

BTW, I usually use a mohair hotdog roller, specifically a Wooster Jumbo Koter. But this was a commercial gig, and a hurry-up type job, so I just grabbed the first thing in my shop, which happened to be the 4" cage, and a throw-away nap.


----------



## Z paint

yea about the same speed for me...(unless its a crap door in an ugly house/other variables) what kind of whizz u using ..it seems thicker than the ones i use...it seemed like u were a little crunced in towards the left hand of the room because ur left handed but that was prob just the view form the cam..i would of had may cutpot on a step ladder besides me so i dont have to bend down(in a perfect world)


----------



## timhag

jackrabbit5 said:


> I've never tried painting a 6 panel with a roller before, maybe it's time to rethink that.


Same method I use.:thumbsup: PWG, didn't see any drop cloths. Whats up with that? :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## timhag

Oh.....good tunes:thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy

I don't need no stinkin' drop!!!!! :whistling2:

No drops, I was standing on a concrete subfloor. The carpet was all laid out to my right, so I set the door over in the corner to knock it out with little to no hassle. I too usually set the cut pot on a ladder or something to keep it in easy reach, but didn't this time. I was rolling out of a deep tray, and that was the only door to be done in this place. I had to do 18 door frames though, that had slab wood doors.


----------



## GMack

PWG,

Most impressive for me was watching you not answer the phone. Some things are more important, like keeping a wet edge . . . :thumbsup: 

So who called?

Mack


----------



## slickshift

Coolness
I'm surprised you used so much roller, but it was interesting to see how you worked that
I can't seem to break 7.5, but that's all brush
Maybe I can shave a few off with mo' rollah


Oh, and I can send you a "The Bomb" ringtone btw...just need your cell #
:rockon:


----------



## ProWallGuy

GMack said:


> PWG,
> 
> Most impressive for me was watching you not answer the phone. Some things are more important, like keeping a wet edge . . . :thumbsup:
> 
> So who called?
> 
> Mack


I don't know. I usually answer all calls, no matter what. But that particular ringtone I have set for unavailable, restricted, private numbers. I never answer those. They can leave a message.


----------



## Joewho

Pickin the roller fuzz...... 

Now where's that pink floyd album, seeing as the eclipse has started.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Joewho said:


> Pickin the roller fuzz......
> 
> Now where's that pink floyd album, seeing as the eclipse has started.


I had no idea what you were talking about until the wife just grabbed me and made me go outside.


----------



## vermontpainter

Pro

Please, please tell me that your helper is still working with you...


----------



## ProWallGuy

vermontpainter said:


> Pro
> 
> Please, please tell me that your helper is still working with you...


:yes:


----------



## vermontpainter

Attaboy! 

Perhaps at some point we could get a video progress update on that. We all aspire to hire and train good help. :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn

I had no idea what you were talking about until the wife just grabbed me and made me go outside.

You missed it by 7 minutes! Cold too!

The only thing that bothered me was the damn door rock-in around, I am very anal about sound and that door would have been stabilized if it were me.:blink:


----------



## Rich

and we all know painting with the hardware on would add a couple more minutes 

what was your total time PWG with removal/prep/setup?


----------



## plainpainter

Although I find this thread very interesting - I don't know how relevant I find it towards the goals of proper estimation. My first problem is that I feel Prowallguy is very honest in that he didn't try to bust hump - and got one side of a door painted in 7 minutes. On my last job - I did bust hump, felt like I was going much faster - and my average was approx 14-16 minutes per side. This was averaging the time to dust beforehand, although all hardware was taped up, including hinges. As well the time to put a pail of mud behind the door to keep in place - and that old standby technique of holding onto the doorknob as you paint - because the other side is still wet and you can't lean a bucket of mud up against it.

I was using the Wooster Jumbo Koter and backbrushing with a 3" wooster extra firm brush - but of course I was also picking out lint and going back and making sure there were no drippies. But all the floors were rosen papered - so didn't have to worry about getting paint on the floor. 

I imagine with taking doors off their hinges, removing all hardware, taking them off customer premises, transporting them, bringing them into your shop, painting, bringing back to customers, reinstalling hardware, putting back on jambs - you have alot more than 7 minutes per side painting. Like I said very informative - but I think this may give a false impression to any homeowner who may troll these boards thinking as painters we're ripping them off for charging $50/side, when it only takes 7 minutes per side.

Next time instead of using the clock on my cell and going around painting a few doors and coming back and noting the time - I will set up a camera, and then post it on youtube and see how long it takes. I swear I was painting these 4 panel doors in half the time as prowallguy - but could never get my 'average' on the job time to less than 15 minutes per side.


----------



## ProWallGuy

I'll admit I posted this video just for pure entertainment value. I never really looked at it as a "this is how long it should take" kind of thing. And I'll also admit I got it done way faster than I thought I would. I wasn't trying to hurry, just moving along at an average pace. It probably took about 10 minutes to pull the door, remove hinges and hardware, and quickly scuff it with a sanding sponge, and tack off. The video also didn't show me painting an edge of the door, which probably took about 15 seconds. I did that and then remembered the camera, and set it up. I know if the door was a dark color, and I was priming it for the first coat, my time would most likely double. This video just isn't fair to judge painting a door, as it was one of the easiest ones that you will come across.

BTW,yesterday I taped myself putting on the second coat. I will convert it, and load it to youtube. Anyone want to guess how long the second coat took?


----------



## timhag

ProWallGuy said:


> BTW,yesterday I taped myself putting on the second coat. I will convert it, and load it to youtube. Anyone want to guess how long the second coat took?


2 hours and 45 mins. ?


----------



## timhag

ProWallGuy said:


> We discussed painting doors back in this thread, and I mentioned I might take of video of myself doing the same. I had the chance to do it today. It was a pure white going over a bone white. First coat, and the door had been pulled, all hardware removed, sanded and tacked before I turned on the cam. I painted it at average speed, and usual technique. I did it faster than I thought I could. So, here you go, be gentle.
> 
> (Crank up the volume to enjoy my daily soundtrack!)


Nope, never says he was trying to time himself or beat the world record. Just a friendly video.


----------



## ProWallGuy

BTW, here are the particulars to the task:


----------



## ProWallGuy

timhag said:


> 2 hours and 45 mins. ?


That seems to be close to the time it takes to convert these things! 
My camera shoots in .mov format, and they are pretty big files. The first door video was 376 mb. 

The next one is loading to youtube as I type.


----------



## timhag

ProWallGuy said:


> BTW, here are the particulars to the task:


Did you paint the whole complex?


----------



## plainpainter

One thing John - you are a tall Mother F'er! You can kneel on the floor - and you can literally brush all the way to the top! LOL. I dare to say the second coat went on even faster. I guess this is truly best case scenerio - and as well it's in your shop, leaning up against a wall. Something about working in a home and dealing with issues of rugging and furniture that just bleeds me for time.


----------



## ProWallGuy

I'm not John, I'm Tim. And I'm 6' 2" in my bare feet. And this door is on site, not my shop. It is a commercial storefront that I've been working on for a couple days now. And yes, in a residential setting ,it probably would take a bit longer. But that is what I'm used to, res. repaints, so it might not make much difference. You can sure I'm curious to see now. Next time I do one, I might set up the camera for a start-to-finish video.


----------



## ProWallGuy

timhag said:


> Did you paint the whole complex?


Yes. Why, do you see something I missed? :whistling2:


----------



## timhag

ProWallGuy said:


> Yes. Why, do you see something I missed? :whistling2:


Kinda looks like a two story office building we just finished.


----------



## ProWallGuy

timhag said:


> Kinda looks like a two story office building we just finished.


Hmm, I was called in to fix the previous hack job. :jester:
Lucky for you, it's only one story, and in StL. :laughing:


----------



## timhag

ProWallGuy said:


> Hmm, I was called in to fix the previous hack job. :jester:
> Lucky for you, it's only one story, and in StL. :laughing:


Man....this place was completely done. They have the water turned on and all hell breaks loose. Was never winterized, water was everywhere. Had to repair seven pipes all scattered throughout the building. Hung and finished drywall with textured ceilings. Put a nice semi gloss throughout.They knew who to call, HAGGERTY PAINTING the best in the burgh. YEAH BUOY


----------



## ProWallGuy

timhag said:


> YEAH BUOY


I read that, and pictured this:


----------



## timhag

ProWallGuy said:


> I read that, and pictured this:


Thats exactly where i got that from....lol


----------



## ProWallGuy

Finally got it uploaded.

Coat #2:


----------



## plainpainter

So the second coat took a little less time - but marginal. Thanks a lot for sharing - this will make me go and buy a camcorder and start recording stuff. Tim, you have to love rolling and backbrushing - you get nearly perfect finish even with latex paints.


----------



## chrisn

The door didn't seem to be rockin as much, but the music was.


----------



## Bushdude

Why would you start painting the styles and rails at the bottom of the door, when you started painting the panels at the top?


----------



## Lornmastro

Its cool to put a face to a name. I to roll my doors and then brush. 20-25 mins total for me but I do not take off the hardware


----------



## timhag

Lornmastro said:


> Its cool to put a face to a name. I to roll my doors and then brush. 20-25 mins total for me but I do not take off the hardware


Here's alot of faces and names http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=816


----------



## ProWallGuy

Bushdude said:


> Why would you start painting the styles and rails at the bottom of the door, when you started painting the panels at the top?


I like as little moves as possible. Start at the top, work my way down, then work my way back up. Just depends on the task and how my brush/paint is treating me that day.


----------



## chrisn

Why would you start painting the styles and rails at the bottom of the door, when you started painting the panels at the top?


Why not?


----------



## Tom Rohland Jr.

Tim,

Great job!

Looks like excellent working conditions.

By the way, you're pickin' and I'm grinnin'. Wondering if you should strain the paint next time to remove the "boogers".

Keep up the good work, bro.

Tom Rohland, Jr.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Tom Rohland said:


> By the way, you're pickin' and I'm grinnin'. Wondering if you should strain the paint next time to remove the "boogers".


Tom, if it was a high-end residential job, or I had many doors to do, I would have strained it. But since it was just a quickie commercial job with only one door side to do, I felt it would be easier to pick a couple boogers than go through the hassle of straining.


----------



## 4ThGeneration

ProWallGuy said:


> We discussed painting doors back in this thread, and I mentioned I might take of video of myself doing the same. I had the chance to do it today. It was a pure white going over a bone white. First coat, and the door had been pulled, all hardware removed, sanded and tacked before I turned on the cam. I painted it at average speed, and usual technique. I did it faster than I thought I could. So, here you go, be gentle.
> 
> (Crank up the volume to enjoy my daily soundtrack!)


Do not get upset, but I have a few questions. That is a repaint right? Then why did you take the door down to paint it? I only take down if it is new construction because I like to apply with a fine finish spray. Also, hy did you use a sponge roller to apply then try and tip it out with a brush? Why not just brush it all on? You keep saying you were impressed. I gather you do not do much painting then? Some other poster asked why you did not strain. For some odd reason alot of new paint seems to get trash in it. Must be for sitting up so long or even conditions in the warehouse. I just like to strain all paint. Womens stocking for oil an the store bought for latex.You would save time. Not being critical, just asking and trying to give some feedback.


----------



## ProWallGuy

4ThGeneration said:


> Do not get upset, but I have a few questions. That is a repaint right? Then why did you take the door down to paint it?


I take down all doors, and remove all hardware on all jobs. I don't like to mask anything, and I can't stand seeing swirled brush strokes around a door knob. I also don't like to cram my brush in between the edge of the door, and the frame. To me, its easier this way, I believe it gives a better finish than being up while painted, and the customer pays me well for my time to do it this way. The customers are highly impressed I do it this way, they are thrilled that there obviously won't be any paint on the hinges/hardware. It seems to be a great selling point for me. 



4ThGeneration said:


> I only take down if it is new construction because I like to apply with a fine finish spray.


I don't do any new construction, and I don't spray anything. I don't even own a sprayer anymore.


4ThGeneration said:


> Also, hy did you use a sponge brush to apply then try and tip it out with a brush? Why not just brush it all on? You would save time. Not being critical, just asking and trying to give some feedback.


What is a sponge brush? You mean one of those little black sponges on a round stick? I didn't use anything like that, I applied the paint with a short-napped roller. With a roller, I can get a consistent amount of paint on the whole door, and it seems to me if you brush it, some areas will end up heavier or lighter than others, the coat just isn't as consistent. I guess its just the way I was taught and comfortable with. And I really don't know how much more time I could save. I painted it out in 7 minutes. Even if I saved 1 or 2 minutes on that, what difference would it make? That was a $50 door that took me all of maybe 30 minutes total, with removing the door and hardware, prepping it, painting it 2 coats, and replacing everything.

Not upset nor bragging, just explaining my reasons for why I do it like that.


----------



## 4ThGeneration

ProWallGuy said:


> I take down all doors, and remove all hardware on all jobs. I don't like to mask anything, and I can't stand seeing swirled brush strokes around a door knob. I also don't like to cram my brush in between the edge of the door, and the frame. To me, its easier this way, I believe it gives a better finish than being up while painted, and the customer pays me well for my time to do it this way. The customers are highly impressed I do it this way, they are thrilled that there obviously won't be any paint on the hinges/hardware. It seems to be a great selling point for me.
> 
> 
> I don't do any new construction, and I don't spray anything. I don't even own a sprayer anymore.
> 
> What is a sponge brush? You mean one of those little black sponges on a round stick? I didn't use anything like that, I applied the paint with a short-napped roller. With a roller, I can get a consistent amount of paint on the whole door, and it seems to me if you brush it, some areas will end up heavier or lighter than others, the coat just isn't as consistent. I guess its just the way I was taught and comfortable with. And I really don't know how much more time I could save. I painted it out in 7 minutes. Even if I saved 1 or 2 minutes on that, what difference would it make? That was a $50 door that took me all of maybe 30 minutes total, with removing the door and hardware, prepping it, painting it 2 coats, and replacing everything.
> 
> Not upset nor bragging, just explaining my reasons for why I do it like that.


I am having some puter poblems with the keyboard not typing everything I am relaying. Anyhow, I went back to edit on the songe brush thing. I meant to say sponge roller, but I guess the edit did not take place. If it works for you that is all that matters. In the way I was taught I do not get any paint on the hinges, leave no brush strokes and no dead spots which usually come from dry brushing. When I started with my Grandpa the only thing I was allowed t use was a "Moose" made by Purdy. It was a four inch straight edged brush. He said that with time I could use the others, but wanted to make it hard on me so when it came time to be on my own I could use anything. I guess sorta like Karate Kid? I was wondering why I was the one who did all the hard work and the other painters had it easy lol. If I came across rude or obnoxious I am sorry. It was not my itent. I guess It is hard to get the rough neck out when talking to other professionals.


----------



## Tom Rohland Jr.

ProWallGuy said:


> Tom, if it was a high-end residential job, or I had many doors to do, I would have strained it. But since it was just a quickie commercial job with only one door side to do, I felt it would be easier to pick a couple boogers than go through the hassle of straining.


I hear you, Tim.:whistling2: 

However, I'm straining my paint for a door whether it's high-end residential or a quickie commercial job.

It's only a few extra minutes and not a hassle for me. Especially for $50 a side.

Pretty good money, partner!

Good job anyway.:thumbsup: 


Tom Rohland, Jr.


----------



## vermontpainter

Rolling and backbrushing is a great idea, as it gets paint on the door faster and more efficiently than dipping and spreading with a brush. Its easier to keep it wetter longer, and who doesnt love that? :whistling2: 

Also, with the door removed and isolated, you dont have to worry about it hanging while drying and other trades/homeowner walking through and bumping it or stirring dust in its general direction.

Pro, you have had to answer to some tough judges on this thread and I am not sure why, well actually I am but... To me, its kind of cool to see another professional in action. We don't get that chance often. As always, more visual on your helper would be the only improvement.


----------



## timhag

I do my doors the same way PWG does his. The only difference is, I don't take all of my doors off to do them. So, those of you who have a problem with this method. Don't do it. PWG was nice enough to provide us with some video on the way he does his thing. I can guaranty some one has learned a new way of painting doors.


----------



## 4ThGeneration

vermontpainter said:


> Rolling and backbrushing is a great idea, as it gets paint on the door faster and more efficiently than dipping and spreading with a brush. Its easier to keep it wetter longer, and who doesnt love that? :whistling2:
> 
> Also, with the door removed and isolated, you dont have to worry about it hanging while drying and other trades/homeowner walking through and bumping it or stirring dust in its general direction.
> 
> Pro, you have had to answer to some tough judges on this thread and I am not sure why, well actually I am but... To me, its kind of cool to see another professional in action. We don't get that chance often. As always, more visual on your helper would be the only improvement.


Pro did not have to answer a thing as this is a post-n-reply board, but reply if you want is the option. I do use a mohair type of nap to paint doors when they are flat doors with no panels and some times I come across solid core flat doors.Now why do they want to paint a stain grade door is beyond me and time for another thread on that subject. My objection was simply that why take the time to try and roll paint in the panel recesses instead of just using the Purdy or whatever you use for a brush. I appreciate his sharing his info with me.


----------



## timhag

4ThGeneration said:


> My objection was simply that why take the time to try and roll paint in the panel recesses instead of just using the Purdy or whatever you use for a brush.


For me, doing this method applies the paint easier and quicker, back brush and you're done.


----------



## 4ThGeneration

timhag said:


> For me, doing this method applies the paint easier and quicker, back brush and you're done.


 
Ofcoarse the way I feel about doing it the way Pro and ya'll like it would be the same way you and I would feel about someone taking the time to do the HVLP thing on a door. Before you speak though, I know of a few guys who will break out a HVLP and there is no trace they were ever there and the door looks prefinished from a auto factory. Now electrostatic set ups are awesome. Go see a professional use one. Amazing.


----------



## vermontpainter

Uhh, Gmack from Painttalk turned me on to the beauty of hvlp on doors. It is a great thing. So is Prowalls method. There is no right and wrong, just do what the situation calls for.


----------



## [email protected]

A tip for you If you take some tape and roll your roller in it first before applying ANY paint to the roller . You will not get all of the lint. out of your roller


----------



## cullybear

How about using your airlesss with a fine finish tip. It takes less than 10 minutes per door and you get a glass like finish.


----------



## tsunamicontract

if you only have one door is it worth it for the clean up time though?


----------



## farm5

I don't mean to be boasting , but if we took that long to paint a 6 panel door down here in Australia,we would be lazy.3-4 minutes tops,semi gloss enamel with a 3" brush.I love this site and have learnt a lot from you guys,especially spaying tips.


----------



## stansoph

farm5 said:


> I don't mean to be boasting , but if we took that long to paint a 6 panel door down here in Australia,we would be lazy.3-4 minutes tops,semi gloss enamel with a 3" brush.I love this site and have learnt a lot from you guys,especially spaying tips.


You down under guys getting vet care from a paint site (spaying) and who knows what else you guys do to get info......hmm.....

3-4 minutes? I can't get the roller or brush loaded in that time. I am slug slow....15 min all brush; F'ing roller and tip 20 min...go figure.


----------



## greensboro84

Damn, maybe I should rethink my approach to painting doors. I just brush it all out, usually with a 3in. I've never timed myself, but off the top of my head, if say the inner/outer frame/jamb, and the 6-panel door(both sides) are going the same color and sheen, I can clean,dust, and brush it all out in around 20 min, give or take 5. Thats just me and we do mostly repaints for rental units, but thats still a clean, dust free, run-free door. And I can usually get the bottoms without hitting floor or carpet, so a lot of times I skip the dropcloth( i know, a no-no)


----------



## plainpainter

I timed myself on some 6 raised panel bi-folding doors - the kind they use in front of a washer and dryer. And these doors were on saw horses - it was a tight space, so I was a little crammed - and I had 4 'attempts', basically both sides of two double doors. They basically have the same area as a regular door. I only used a 3" brush to apply paint and spread - these were those hollow doors. My best time was 13-14 minutes - and I felt they had gotten done in no time at all. I am really confused by this 7 minute nonsense - it doesn't even seem fast watching the video. I think youtube 'time' is really half-time!


----------



## tsunamicontract

man I got WORKED today painting a double set of nine panel entry doors. way underestimated my change order time for adding it. super paint satin ext. didn't cover worth a dang either in a cream color over basically the same color, might need a second coat. wish I went aura on them.


----------



## stansoph

I just painted a 6-panel door that I use for testing. Door off, standing upright, no hardware, six sides painted. I used a 2.5" Purdy Elasco Black China and BM Satin Impervo Alkyd. Finish coat quality; no runs, no drips, no errors.

19 min. at my normal pace.


----------



## plainpainter

I think 19 minutes is more represenative of how long a door takes to paint if you want it to look perfect. There is a difference between fine painting for residential high end - and slopping it on for an office environment. Like I said best time for me with a 3" angle sash was about 13 minutes - and I thought I was booking through pretty darn fast. and the doors were flat on saw horses.


----------



## ProWallGuy

farm5 said:


> I don't mean to be boasting , but if we took that long to paint a 6 panel door down here in Australia,we would be lazy.3-4 minutes tops,semi gloss enamel with a 3" brush.I love this site and have learnt a lot from you guys,especially spaying tips.


Now that I would like to see.



plainpainter said:


> I am really confused by this 7 minute nonsense - it doesn't even seem fast watching the video. I think youtube 'time' is really half-time!


:laughing: I know how to edit video, but I didn't on that one. What you see is what you get.



plainpainter said:


> I think 19 minutes is more represenative of how long a door takes to paint if you want it to look perfect. There is a difference between fine painting for residential high end - and slopping it on for an office environment. Like I said best time for me with a 3" angle sash was about 13 minutes - and I thought I was booking through pretty darn fast. and the doors were flat on saw horses.


You can be assured that that door looked "perfect" if there is such a thing. And this video in no way showed me "slopping it for an office environment". It was an exact representation of how I paint a door, whether it be inside, outside, office, residence, dog house, or barn. Give me a door flat on a sawhorse, and I would bet my paycheck that I could shave a minute or three off my time.

When I posted this video, I wasn't trying to brag or boast about how fast I can paint a door. I even commented on how I was surprised at how quickly I did it. I wasn't hurrying, just doing my thing. I just thought it would be cool to see, and provoke some conversation. I was apparently a success on that one. I have since consciously timed myself on 3 other doors since then, and have consistently come in around the 7-8 minute mark. Part of the reason could be that I have been doing these things the exact same way for over 20 years now, and could probably brush one out in my sleep. In fact, I'm positive that I have painted a couple doors (and other surfaces) while semi-comatose back in the day.


----------



## stansoph

ProWallGuy said:


> Now that I would like to see.
> 
> 
> :laughing: I know how to edit video, but I didn't on that one. What you see is what you get.
> 
> 
> You can be assured that that door looked "perfect" if there is such a thing. And this video in no way showed me "slopping it for an office environment". It was an exact representation of how I paint a door, whether it be inside, outside, office, residence, dog house, or barn. Give me a door flat on a sawhorse, and I would bet my paycheck that I could shave a minute or three off my time.
> 
> When I posted this video, I wasn't trying to brag or boast about how fast I can paint a door. I even commented on how I was surprised at how quickly I did it. I wasn't hurrying, just doing my thing. I just thought it would be cool to see, and provoke some conversation. I was apparently a success on that one. I have since consciously timed myself on 3 other doors since then, and have consistently come in around the 7-8 minute mark. Part of the reason could be that I have been doing these things the exact same way for over 20 years now, and could probably brush one out in my sleep. In fact, I'm positive that I have painted a couple doors (and other surfaces) while semi-comatose back in the day.


PWG-I don't doubt that the door was perfect, I watched the video andit was a model of efficiency (paint down, then up) I try to make every stroke count but I am still practicing. I work on making my next stroke better than theprevious. I have a little under 5 years and still have a lot to learn. I have the quality just need some speed.

Thanks for hanging your A$$ out there on the video; I learned from it.


----------



## greensboro84

its just that my boss has never asked me to remove a door for painting, though ive painted a few new doors prior to installation. i do it all the time, but it is a pain to get that little piece of wood around the hinges, especially if im using a 4in, or even a 3.


----------



## jack pauhl

And guys are knocking me for taking 7 minutes on a fiberglass door with intricate bevels?? This guy has a roller! 
Masonite couldnt be any more forgiving. Its best to do edges first.


----------



## Last Craftsman

*Wall Guy...Six panel doors.*



ProWallGuy said:


> You can be assured that that door looked "perfect" if there is such a thing. And this video in no way showed me "slopping it for an office environment". .


 
I think it was real cool of WallGuy to post the video. I consider myself an excellent painter, and I would be afraid to post just because there are so many different ways to look at the situation it almost is impossible to escape criticism.

There are certainly different levels of what "perfect" means. To some putting latex on the door at all is not "perfect". To my view I didn't see any erratic brushstokes, or uneven paint application.

I am sure properly reduced alkyd satin impervo would have yielded more "perfect" results, with the exact same technique, so would spraying lacquer on the door, but that is not what the job called for.

The bottom line is every job/market is different and requires different levels of "perfect".

If Wall Guy is winning bids, and making his customers happy, and making money, then whatever level of detail he is taking a task to is sufficient.

I did have one question Wall Guy. Did the areas around the panels dry before you came back and painted the rails? And were there slight ridges where it had dried?

It ususally takes me about 10 minutes to do the same thing, but I use a wet rag to clean the paint off the styles and rails after painting a panel.

I haven't found an acrylic yet that would still be wet when I came back to it.

Thanks for posting the video. All discussion and reviews of any techniques can only be of a benefit to everyone who watches such videos.


----------



## NEPS.US

Well said LC!


----------



## daren

ProWallGuy,

I couldn't hear your music clearly. I think in the future you need to have the radio in the same room. You will find that production rates improve by 10 to 15%.


----------

